# First rabbit in ages



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

First rabbit ive had in a while. This years young so will make a nice meal tomorrow. Single 25mm straight theraband and a 9.5 steel to the neck at about 6 yard. Stone dead


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Also had a pigeon while out with another member. He bagged one too. Will upload the pic tomorrow. Night guys


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting! Are you going to savour the spoils, or are you sharing it amongst the hawk & ferrets?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice kill. Looks like a decent meal.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Rabbits going to the hawk and the pigeon is tomorrows dinner. Fried with bacon and onion on a mustard baguette


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice going. Nice shot! It's amazing...I used to shoot rabbits with my bow when I was a kid...45lb recurve, arrows were finished but not adorned with feathers, nock an point...just archery cedar shafts I built arrows from myself (fletching jig, burner, blabla) So with that combo of bow and my arrows I shot rabbits. Often they would run off completely run through amidships with my arrow much to my lament (and I never found one of them...lost an arrow each time too). As kids, the three of us who were archers, would often eat Saturday lunch in the woods of BBQ rabbit... skint, cleaned and roasted on the spot on a green wood spit on two tree forks stuck in the ground over a small fire, cave man style. It's amazing you guys kill a rabbit with a slingshot, dead as a door nail yet mine run through with an arrow like a sheeshkabob sometimes ran off. I guess I'd best reassess my opinion of slingshot hunting! LOL Later when we got a beagle rabbit dog for shotgunning them, I'd take him on archery hunts and the lost rabbit stuff ended.

Nice sized rabbit you shot and I've always like that SS of yours.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Even though I'm a heavy ammo kind of guy, the 3/8" steel when flying fast is a bad little round, within reason. I have not bagged a starling yet but the speed at which I'm getting it has to do well against that size game.

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Liking the small ammo with my long drawn bands at the minute. Previously was using hexnuts. While there's a decent amount of damage I never got penetration. Always just ripped the flesh and had quite a few hits that should have dropped the game but didn't. The 9.5s blast straight through with great penetration and if its not stone dead, drops the game to be dispatched. Doing pretty well for me anyway


----------

